# Vintage stove help



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Working on a vintage Frigidaire by GE stove from the 50's. Hoping for some advice from someone who has a little experience with this sort of thing.

First, picture one is the original wiring between the burner adjusters. Picture 2 shows the original and the replacement. I am wondering if I should bend the original wires and put 90 degree stake ons, or replace the original with hi temp wiring all across. The original wiring is just the bare copper with some heat shield loosely on some of the copper.

Third picture is just a bonus picture of old stove wiring.

Also wondering if anyone can translate a transformer part number. It is a jefferson electric 5429352-60cy
218126
I am trying to find bayonet bulbs for the lights that come on with the burners, but cannot find voltage anywhere. I can test it later, but would want to put most of the stove back together before energizing it, which means taking it back apart to replace lamps.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

So I finished, and I am pleased with the results,so I thought I would share.

I had been thinking that I would have to either bend the original wires to fit, and worry about a break. Or, rewire the whole section with range wire and hope the other three burner controls do not break.

Ended up with 3 small split bolts on the original wires and a small jumper of range wire to the new controls with a hi temp stake on. 

Plenty of room in the cavity, I staggered the bolts, wrapped the bare wire in insulation cut from the new wire, and wrapped the bolts in a little VC for good measure.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

we must have to appreciate old technicians.


----------

